# The Knowledge of Angels(Remade, Fleshed out more.)



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

The Angels Inquista are well known, but poorly understood through many parts of the Imperium. Some view them as another heretical blemish on the Dark Angels history, others a Strange, but needed Chapter of Space Marines. Despite what others may think, the Angels Inquista only know one thing, their one goal: Collect, and Secure Knowledge. 

They have performed acts of great heroisim, and acts of terrible destruction, they have saved, and destroyed Humans and Xenos, They have even fought other Chapters for one reason or another. They can, and they Will do it all again, because of the Fanatical dedication to their mission.

They travel in a massive fleet of starships, larger then any normal fleet, they recruit from any world they see fit, and they care little who complains. While they may be keepers of knowledge, they do not shy away from combat, though their style of warfare differs from that which is considered normal. They prefer the Stealthy, Quick, effective approach. Scout, Strike, Slip away.

When the Angels Inquista come into a sector, trouble is rarely far behind, whether they cause it, are the cause of it, or simply enter into it for one reason or another, many dislike them, many revere them.

How do you feel about them?

They're coming into your Sector. You had best decide soon.

~~~~

The Blood Ravens, one of the Most secretive Space Marine chapters, after the devastation Kyras and his Chaos caused, and with Gabriel Angelos as the chapter Master, they elected to expand their range of recruiting worlds, and moved a sum of their forces to The Ryuthian sector, reinforcing the Imperial Guards there and overall boosting the sector, and bolstering their recruitment for it. 

(( I will not have any 'Heros' from any DoW game mentioned beyond distant reflection here, no seeing them, no playing them, and if you fought along side them, you better be high ranking, and have a damn good story. ))

~~~~

The Eldar force, the Enclave has also been spotted skulking the sector, their motives unknown, they have been surrounding the planet Xiv. The secretive eldar inf act are looking for a rare artifact, that happens to be in control of the Sisters Sororitas on the planet, but perhaps they have other motives as well? That remains to be seen. (Consult JAMOB for details on Enclave. )


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

The Ryuthian Sector.

Four Planets, an extensive asteroid belt, and two suns, both white dwarfs.

The suns orbit each other, at a rather quick space at that. 

The first planet, closest to the sun is Flot, a glassed dessert world, inhabited mostly by rouge bands of orks and wildlife, the orks are small in number and poorly equipped, hardly a threat to anyone in the sector, mostly fighting with themselves, Minimal Human settlement.

The second is D'Quit, The Sectors capital-a Hive World in the making, flooded with industry and development, humans have settled almost all of the surface, and in a few decades will be massively settled. Before its settlement, D'Quit was a jungle world, with large deposits of natural minerals, which lead to its colonization when discovered.

The third: Xiv sits just out of the 'green zonel around a star, a chilled rock, mostly ice caps with a fairly habitable warm belt around its equator, despite is mostly harsh conditions, the planet is still decetly settled, mostly by small colonies and one large area held by the Adeptus Sororitas as a place of meditation and training in the harsh cold conditions, it is forbidden to anyone NOT in the Sororitas to enter its grounds.

Fourth is a purple gas giant named TK-56, many simply call it TiK. It has harsh warp storms below its circling cloud, but they do not seem to effect its multiple moons, nearly fifty, most claimed from the asteroid belt not far away, some of these moons have research and training camps upon them, and the rest are either barren or occasionally probed by enterprising prospectors.

Beyond TK-56, is the massive asteroid belt that surrounds the Ryuthian sector, billions of rocks of varying sises, some almost the size of small planets, others barely considered a pebble. An extremely hazardous area, it is occasionally used by Pirates to launch attacks on TK-56 and Xiv, though they are usually routed by Imperial Guard and the Blood Ravens Space Marine chapter.

(( May adjust this before we start. thinking of adding a fifth planet. ))


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Factions:

Angels Inquista- Their massive Fleet has recently come into the Sector, their motives and Purpose unknown. They are causing quite a stir across multiple levels of the sector though.

Blood Ravens- The Blood ravens have moved into the Ryuthian sector to expand their available recruiting worlds and bring stability to the Imperium in the area, bringing their secrets and wargear with them. They still hold Aurelia, but have sent almost half their numbers here to secure things.

Enclave(The Eldar)- The Enclave are hunting an Eldar Artifacte of great value, currently suspected to be help by the Sisters Sororitas on Xiv.

~~~~

Charachters: Tittle:Charachter name: Player

Angels Inquista-(May request rolls)

Tech Marine Field Agent: 
Tactical Scout/Field Commander:
Head Librarian:

Blood Ravens-

Captain of Battle Barge patrolling the outer planets near the asteroid belt:
Field agent in Xiv:
(Additional rolls available upon request)

Enclave-

Striking Scorpian Exarch: : JAMOB
(apply for more, ask JAMOB)


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

*Enclave*

The Eldar warband is named Enclave. Their color scheme is all really dark, mostly purple and black. There is also a mystic blue, and they have a deep love for the stars. They paint it on their armour everywhere, so looking at them they look llike a walking galaxy. The armour is always the same colour, but the stars are different based on aspect. There are 1-3 large stars on their helmet that are bigger than the rest and the color of their aspect. Farseers have white ones. One star means you are new to the aspect. Two means you have been there for a couple of years, and are considered a veteran of that aspect. Three stars means that you are an Exarch. Enclave specializes in Striking Scorpians and Swooping Hawks, generally not having Banshees or Reapers. They do have some but very few Eldar want to join them, and so they wither. The other aspects are neither over or under represented. They are also known for their beautiful artwork and music.

There are 5 SS, 15 SH and 20 DA and a Farseer. I will be playing the SS exarch as previously stated. In case they need it there is 10 SS 10 SH 15 DA and 5 FD with their Autarch, waiting in reserve but ready to be there in a couple of weeks notice. Their mission is the investigation of rumours that said a stolen Eldar Artifact known as the Vox Extarius, however they may have a hidden purpose there. Their cover story is that they are rogues, and so only the SS are on the planet. The rest await in orbit. The SS spread out on the main port of Xiv to look for hints of the Artifact, and they do not wear the traditional SS armour but left it in orbit. Instead they wear the armour of a Dire Avenger, as this is much more common. They do have their normal weapons, but they are concealed to look like more normal weapons.

The Artifact is on Xiv, and its held by the Sororitas (for now). Anyone else (players) can command the other exarchs, and 1 can be the farseer. There are 2 SH squads of 5 and 2 DA squads of 10. Thats 5 other possible Eldar players. The squads will probably be deployed 1-2 at a time, I will try not to introduce the Exarchs unless necessary if they are not players.

This is just a collection of the background posts Sytheris wanted from the original thread. He someone to make a faction and I did. This post is the only way in which I will control the Eldar, and suggestions. I will post my Exarch bio soon.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, so I am actually going away for a month in a week, so for the next 5 weeks I cant do any roleplay. Assuming Sytheris still wants to do this, Angel Encarmine, who PMd me about this, has full permission to take the scorpian exarch and temporary control of all the eldar. I am really sorry I didnt post my character, but I am a bit short on time. I will come back after the 5 weeks and if this is running I will be a farseer when I get back. I will post the character sheet for that and ask only that if it is necessary that the Farseer is in it at all strictly follow my character sheet, and do not wander Ideas I want to do that. Other than that, dont give individual exarchs identities until they are played, unless there are 3 Eldar players. Then its fine. This may be a useless post but Im putting it out there that Angel Encarmine had permission. He can be whatever Exarch he wants, and can alter the story to fit whatever Exarch he wants in, as long as the scorpians are still the frontal scouts because they are the best. You need not ask anyone to be an Eldar Exarch, just post a character sheet. Of course if sytheris wants to limit the number that is up to him, but other than that there is nothing. Good luck and good blogging to all of you. May the God Emperor guide your path away from the Eldar so that they can destroy him in secret.
-JAMOB


----------

